# It's Over



## shygirl (Jul 31, 2009)

I am back. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up so you don't worry. I'll talk more later.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

melbel said:


> I am back. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up so you don't worry. I'll talk more later.


I'm very glad to know you're still okay. My offer still stands though if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

melbel said:


> I am back. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up so you don't worry. I'll talk more later.


Thats good! A lot of people were worried about you. If you ever get sad just remember that a lot of people here care and are willing to talk to you about anything.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for touching base with Melbel. We care and were worried. I'm happy to be looking forward to more Melbel awesomeness soon :laughing:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I was acting like a stalker trying to track you down using any information I could find online because I was so worried about you, melbel. I'm glad you are still alive. *massive hugs*


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for this thread as this is the kind of drama feelers live for

And thanks for drawing it out with the pop in and go again

Such intensity without explosions or fisticuffs

I need a cigarette


----------



## shygirl (Jul 31, 2009)

I am fine, everyone. Spent a bit in the hospital as someone called the police on me. I don't really want to talk about it, but just want you guys to know that I am okay. 

I have a lot to deal with right now and wish to extend my gratitude to you all. I will talk more about it with some of you later. Thank you all for the kind words. I will be fine. I just gotta' keep truckin' and stay positive through this situation. The situation IS my fault so yeah, throw your sympathy away if you have any for me. I will be fine and I am going to use this opportunity to grow.

Mods, please close this thread. I was angry when I wrote it and am not usually this outward. I am kind of embarrassed this thread exists.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

melbel said:


> I am fine, everyone. Spent a bit in the hospital as someone called the police on me. I don't really want to talk about it, but just want you guys to know that I am okay.
> 
> I have a lot to deal with right now and wish to extend my gratitude to you all. I will talk more about it with some of you later. Thank you all for the kind words. I will be fine. I just gotta' keep truckin' and stay positive through this situation. The situation IS my fault so yeah, throw your sympathy away if you have any for me. I will be fine and I am going to use this opportunity to grow.
> 
> Mods, please close this thread. I was angry when I wrote it and am not usually this outward. I am kind of embarrassed this thread exists.


Don't be embarrassed, and don't even think about blaming yourself. 
Self-degradation is how the vicious cycle continues. 
Taking responsibility for your problems should not be an act of guilt, but an act of *courage*. 

Love who you are. :happy:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

melbel said:


> Mods, please close this thread.



As requested...


----------

